# DVR won't record



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

all of a sudden my DVR which is a box supplied by the cable company wont play or record. when you try to record nothing happens and when you try to bring up the list of recorded programs already recorded it says " Disc Trouble - Unrecoverable Write Error"

Cable company says it is a bad hard drive. anybody encounter this? they are coming out on Wednesday to replace the box but I was wondering if there is anything simple that could be done to try and reset the box. not gonna cost anything for them to replace the box but if the operator was mistaken it would be nice to get it working sooner and not have to deal with the appointment. i have tried unplugging it to no avail and do not see any resets.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

wacor,if it were me I would just be glad to have the box replaced since its going to cost you nothing except inconvenience, even if you could find a fix,which I doubt,who's to say it wont happen again with something important you have recorded ?I would think they have heard this problem more than once before,and are doing the right thing in "swopping the box" as its called over here ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like a bad disk.  I think it's pretty clear...


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I was just trying to seek other opinions. 

i assumed what i was told was correct.


----------

